# Malayan and Yamato shrimp hiding behind my moss wall



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all, for some reason my malayan shrimp and yamato shrimp keep hiding behind a moss wall and do not come out even to eat or clean alge and as a result i have losts of alsge on my fissidens.
I have two three platys 
three neons one halequin rasbora
one golden tetra two black tetras and two rummy nose tetras 

I recently put them into a pail and still found dead shrimp bodies (10 malayan and 1 yamato) for one day but could't stand leaving them in there so i put them back
however before that i have seen the fish picking at the dead shrimp bodies 
(10 gallon)
are the fish attacking the shrimps ?
what are the possibilites that coukld make the shrimps hid behind?

thanks in advance


----------



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm seeing several problems that could be contributing to the situation. First you tank is heavily stocked, possibly even over stocked. As a result you are more likely to have problems with Ammonia and Nitrites. The smallest spike in either of these could result in shrimp deaths. You may also have high Nitrates as a result of the heavy bioload which would also be likely to cause problems, although not as much as the other two.

If a fish can fit a shrimp in its mouth there is a good chance that it will eat it. If the shrimp is too large but the fish still recognizes it as food, it will pick at it and try to eat it. I'm not sure which if any of you fish would be particularly problematic.

In general shrimp will hide more if there are fish in the tank. This is true whether or not the fish actually pose a threat or not. They will hide even more if they are being picked on.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Purrbox is correct.

hmm...cleaning off algae on fissidens is a hard one without shrimps. you could try SAE that and pray that they wont eat the fissidens as well. i mean they wont take out a whole rock of fissidens over a night but having them long with that plant is a bad idea. but trust me, working a bit for fissdens is worth it when they start growing out, they r awesome. sorry for the loss of your shrimps.


----------

